
Tech vs. Media: We Need a New Model of Truth - mehdiyac
https://www.mehdiyacoubi.com/post/iterative-model-of-truth
======
082349872349872
What about situations where people can agree on ground facts yet differ about
their interpretation?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multistable_perception](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multistable_perception)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit–duck_illusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit–duck_illusion)

[https://mathworld.wolfram.com/YoungGirl-
OldWomanIllusion.htm...](https://mathworld.wolfram.com/YoungGirl-
OldWomanIllusion.html)

(Maybe even being able to agree on ground facts would be distinct progress
over 2020!)

